# Nitro Magnum vs Ride Fleetwood



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

K2 Zeppelin wide


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Look at the Ride Decade Wide, too.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

ive had good experience with the nitro magnum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the Ride Fleetwood from like 4 years back (matador graphic).

Its a solid board. Handles the ice pretty well, and definitely floats on the powder. But it is super stiff and pretty heavy so don't expect too much park action out of it. Its also pretty durable.
I recommend it because it's pretty cheap, well made and does a good enough job of giving a good time.


----------

